# Kokanee



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I talked my buddy into getting me out on his pontoon boat again, we had rods in the water by 6 am and finished our limits of koke’s by 8 am!

I had a blast, I love fishing for koke’s. My buddy ruined me last year with the Kokanee bug, I have a whole new perspective for fishing strawberry 

The fire is still lit up pretty good too!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice. What where you catching them on?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You're supposed to throw the little one's back. :smile:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Very nice. What where you catching them on?


not the usual squid bait like always but, using wedding rings this time, down at 50ft


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow really? We haven't caught a kokanee on wedding rings in over 4 years. My goto is super-squids.


-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

OMG Kokanee's my new favorite! What a great all around fish. Great fighters and delicious. I'm a late bloomer to kokanee, now I know what all the fuss is about. I've never targeted these before so I called my old friend Art from Kokanee Creek Tackle and he hooked me up and told us some tactics. 


I can't wait to get back up there. Kokes are almost as fun as shooting chinstraps.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

> Kokes are almost as fun as shooting chinstraps.


Wow now, let's not go crazy but, yeah kinda. I'm a late bloomer too. Now I look at rainbows and cutthroat as trash fish, maybe 1 step up from a carp.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Wow really? We haven't caught a kokanee on wedding rings in over 4 years. My goto is super-squids.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, that's what my buddy said. He's a huge squid guy but, we ran wedding rings on this go and it seemed to work


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Haven't Cutthroats have always been trash fish?


I was having trouble getting the kokes to the boat. 20 feet out I'd loose them. I bought a new kokanee rod and it was a night & day difference. It feels like a 3wt fly rod with a lot of give and put more fish in the boat. 


In a Pyrex dish we put a little soy sauce, olive oil and fresh rosemary from the garden and let it marinade for around 10 minutes. Then cooked it on the traeger.
Incredible! 


Its a shame you can't fillet them at Strawberry.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Haven't Cutthroats have always been trash fish?


No. IMO a cold water cutt is the tastiest salmonid there is.



> I was having trouble getting the kokes to the boat. 20 feet out I'd loose them. I bought a new kokanee rod and it was a night & day difference. It feels like a 3wt fly rod with a lot of give and put more fish in the boat.


Kokanee dont have the mouth bones other fish have, so its really easy to tear a hook loose. You have to walk a fine line of keeping pressure on the line, but not too much pressure. I love the long soft kokanee rods we finally bought. it makes a world of difference.



> In a Pyrex dish we put a little soy sauce, olive oil and fresh rosemary from the garden and let it marinade for around 10 minutes. Then cooked it on the traeger.
> Incredible!
> 
> Its a shame you can't fillet them at Strawberry.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anybody hear of anyone catching any tagged Kokes? or Rainbows for that matter.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Anybody hear of anyone catching any tagged Kokes? or Rainbows for that matter.


Oh, so thats what that was on my koke? i just tossed it in the trash :grin:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Made it back up to the Berry yesterday. The kokes were a little shy but we managed a few. The cutts were a PIA. I hate them, you can't keep them away from any rig. They're worse than spoonbills!!


Here's a few pics of a great sunrise and my granddaughter helping me prepping some kokes for the smoker.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

jerryh said:


> made it back up to the berry yesterday. The kokes were a little shy but we managed a few. The cutts were a pia. I hate them, you can't keep them away from any rig. They're worse than spoonbills!!
> 
> Here's a few pics of a great sunrise and my granddaughter helping me prepping some kokes for the smoker.


those are some good size filets!


----------

